# For those of you who use Biotherm skincare, what are your favorites?



## robyn (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks! I'm interested in buying some of their skincare and would like to know what you all like.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 12, 2006)

Everything. lol.


----------



## lovejam (Feb 13, 2006)

Aquasource moisturizers are pretty awesome. Right now I use pink because it's winter, but I've also used green and that one is great too.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 13, 2006)

I have combination/oily skin and I love the Biopur moisturizer.


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 13, 2006)

I love the Acnopur range especially the moisturiser and Source Therapie Skin Perfector.


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 14, 2006)

I love the Pure Bright exfoliating cleanser & clarifying toner, the HydraDetox moisturizers and eye cream. And Source Therapie is wonderful, miraculous stuff. Basically love all the Biotherm I have tried and totally blame specktra for getting me hooked on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, my skin has never looked or felt better.


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

well I only have 3 products

Biotherm Biopur Astringent Matifying Refreshing Lotion
Biotherm Biopur Purifying Cleansing Crystal Gel
Biotherm BioVitamin Moisturizing Fluid Skin Beautifie


I am loving all three so far...
I have oily/acne skin w/large pores.

The Matifying Refreshing Lotion is my fave of the three.


----------

